

Ask HN: Is it possible to use unlimited LTE as your full-time Internet? - Zingles

I try to be as frugal as possible. With T-Mobile in the news, the thought came to me if I could cancel my $100&#x2F;month Comcast, get the $70&#x2F;month unlimited data T-Mobile plan, and use that as full-time Internet.<p>Except the unlimited is only the phone and not hot-spot compatible. Or is there a way around that? (routing traffic or something)
======
loumf
If the unlimited is for the phone, then it may be illegal to circumvent[1].
Even if not, it's against the terms of service and certainly unethical.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legality_of_piggybacking](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legality_of_piggybacking)

~~~
Zingles
I figured as much. I wish there was a unlimited tethering with the unlimited
LTE plan, but with rate limiting. Like limit me to .5-1Mbps on my non-phone
devices. I'm not downloading music or videos, or streaming, I just want to
browse text websites and code on my MacBook, nothing bandwidth intensive.

~~~
loumf
Unfortunately even modern webpages are very bandwidth intensive (by LTE
standards) compared to what is usually served up to phones.

------
sp332
Does the limitation include USB tethering as well as wifi? I know my Sprint
contract allows USB but not wifi.

Edit: Is $100/mo. really the cheapest Comcast option?

